
What Are Some Stupid Things That Smart People Do? - monksy
http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-things-that-smart-people-do?share=1
======
twiceaday
"take pride in using programming languages and text editors that have been
designed by programmers, not updated since the 1970s, and never touched by
anyone with a modicum of design sense."

Sounds like this was written by a web developer.

~~~
michael_h
Programming in a text editor designed by a programmer for programming?
Sounds...logical?

~~~
warrenm
Using an editor designed by programmers means you're most likely not getting a
well-designed interface.

Developers are notorious for not knowing much (if anything) about good UI
design.

~~~
smileysteve
Well, yeah, this pretty much describes vim. No cues are told how to save,
exit, search, or insert.

But, it's functional, and once you learn the functions, it's quicker than
using a mouse and many other tools.

~~~
lightblade
I think vim has the best designed interface. This is reason why so many other
editors always have a vim mode. Remember, imitation is the best form of
flattery.

------
lutusp
> What Are Some Stupid Things That Smart People Do? (quora.com)

The "stupid things" list should certainly include visiting quora.com, a tar-
pit masquerading as a website.

------
monksy
Note: This has been edited to change it from the Forbes link to the raw Quora
post. The post I was attempting to highlight was by "Lee Semel"

~~~
Kronopath
Lee's answer[0] is a good one, and worth a look, but there are other good
answers there as well. Andrea Martin's answer[1] just below Lee's is
especially interesting because it takes an entirely different viewpoint to the
question than the typical "intellectual biases" or "networking/superficial
social skills" type of answers:

"Fail to develop and maintain mutual support systems among mature, benevolent,
competent people. Without a good support system, anyone can begin to slide
down a slippery slope when they encounter hardship, miscalculate something
major, or fall victim to the misdeeds of others."

Go read the whole thing. It's worth it.

[0] Permalink to Lee's answer: [http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-
some-stupid-thi...](http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-
things-that-smart-people-do/answer/Lee-Semel-10289)

[1] Permalink to Andrea's answer: [http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-
are-some-stupid-thi...](http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-
stupid-things-that-smart-people-do/answer/Andrea-Martin-3)

~~~
dmunoz
Postfix those URLs with ?share=1 so us without Quora accounts see something
useful.

[0] [http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-
thi...](http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-things-that-
smart-people-do/answer/Lee-Semel-10289?share=1)

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-
thi...](http://www.quora.com/Human-Behavior/What-are-some-stupid-things-that-
smart-people-do/answer/Andrea-Martin-3?share=1)

~~~
Kronopath
Thanks for that. I can't edit my post anymore, so I can't fix it above.

Quora's really aggressive about getting people to sign up. I had to log in
with a dummy account just to _get_ the permalinks in the first place.

------
nusbit
Is this on quora or forbes ?

~~~
monksy
Its on Forbes sourced by Quara ... I'm not sure if Forbes has taken over Quara
or if it's just syndicating that post.

~~~
dethtron5000
Quara has been syndicating their content to several outlets. I believe Slate
has a number of questions from Quara on their site as well.

